
West Midlands cyclist with helmet cam helped to prosecute 325 drivers in a year - anonymfus
https://road.cc/content/news/261826-west-midlands-helmet-cam-cyclist-shops-325-drivers-year
======
LinuxBender
Now I would like to see it done the other way around. The cyclists in my neck
of the woods don't stop at stop signs. They ride about 3 feet out in the road
and sometimes have a fiberglass pole that sticks 3+ feet out in the road with
an LED on it. They will ride side by side in packs of 4 going up windy roads.
They hill-bomb and crash into my neighbors all the time. The tricky part is,
they don't have a license plate.

~~~
dddddaviddddd
They're also the most likely people to be injured by their unsafe behavior,
whereas car drivers injuring vulnerable road users (pedestrians, cyclists,
motorcyclists) would most likely be harming others only.

~~~
LinuxBender
Yeah, its a tricky situation. If a cyclist runs into a car, the driver of the
car will survive and feel the guilt of taking out the cyclist. I really hope I
never meet one of the hill-bombers that way. They are not just playing with
their own life, they are affecting others.

------
amatus
If you want more solid evidence of unsafe driving, you could mount an
ultrasonic distance sensor to your bike:
[http://codaxus.com/c3ft/c3ft-v3/](http://codaxus.com/c3ft/c3ft-v3/)

